# Moto X lte advanced antenna?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep hearing good things about the Moto X. Is this currently the only US phone that is ready for LTE-advanced? Also, I hear that this phone can support voLTE when that is actually available? Is all of this true?


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Where did your read all that?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I will provide links


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

droid-life article (after phone was released): http://www.droid-life.com/2013/08/02/9-things-you-may-not-know-about-the-moto-x/

All of the reviews say it has the extra antenna, but there is a lot of rumor as to if this supports LTE-A. Also, voLTE rumors are saying this type of antenna is needed. Not sure if any of it is true.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

At the same time, I looked up Snapdragon 800 specs at qualcomm and compared them to the s4 pro which is in the moto x. The S4 doesn't mention anything about LTE-advanced, so I highly doubt any of this.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually I looked up the chipset MSM8960T, which is described by qualcomm to be in the S4 Pro. It only has support for Cat. 3 (LTE not LTE-A)

So I answered it myself, it doesn't.


----------

